# red bellies breeding



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

my red bellies have been breeding like crazy, but i can't keep them alive past a few weeks. i have tried hatching brine shrimp(that seemed to keep them alive the longest), i have tried seperating them completely and dividing the tank and i usually only get about 6 survivors.any suggestions??


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

get yourself a 10 gal set up and siphon out the eggs into it when they are layed, pm nike, he'll help you out.


----------

